# Beware of â€œnaturalâ€ products



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.cfpc.ca/cfp/2004/Aug/vol50-aug-letters-3.asp


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Boy, I am sure going to hate it when the 6 years of diarrhea that I haven't had finally bursts through...Natural products have given me my life back. Beware of the closed minded.Mark


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Mark, I am ready! Send me some. Can I get it from you directly? Joann


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with you overitnow. I don't think any of us should be close minded but, we should all be aware of the scams out there too. Everyone has to take responsibility and investigate everything they put into their bodies thoroughly. The best advice is to find people you trust who have the same symptoms and listen to them (not salespeople). Listen to the people on these sites that have a history here.







I think this thread should say "Beware of ALL products".


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

I think this is good advice Spas. Beware and do your homework before buying into any of these theories.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Absolutely right! You have the finest tools ever in the Internet for doing hours of research in your dressing gown & slippers if necessary. Unlike the doctors of the present you have time to do this so please make every effort. We are lucky to have people dedicated to natural health & nutritional supplementation like Helen Von Vorous & Dr Mercola who provide excellent regular newsletters via the Net & it is easy to subscribe to get on their lists. Never before has the ordinary person in the street had such a handle on his or her choice of health care.An old saying "GOD HELPS THOSE WHO HELP THEMSELVES"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One does have to be careful even when you research what the product has in it.There is the newest greatest diet pill from Brazil they did an expose on TV recently (can't remember which news) Some of them are just some herbs from the rain forest (it is a system take one in the morning and one at night) some of them are adulterated.Some of the pills when tested had prescription drugs in them. Amphetamines in the morning dose and something else I think it wa antidepressants in the evening dose (sounded like something to make you sleep after getting jacked up all day).It takes a lot of work to figure out sometimes even if what you are taking is the stuff you think you are taking.Don't assume if they are "natural" they are good guys and "pharmacy" are bad guys.It is much easier to get all the info on prescription drugs on-line than find out the truth about some of these "natural" drugs.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Snakeoil, I think you meant Heather Van Vorous.../


----------

